# AMH Levels and Clomid



## SilverStar (Aug 7, 2007)

A quick question which I hope someone might be able to help me with.


I'm currently taking Clomid in the hope of conceiving (I already have a son from ICSI but in the meantime DH's sperm count has improved and is in the normal range) 


However we are also thinking ahead and considering having a further cycle of IVF next year, the clinic wants us to have a AMH test but I am worried about having it whilst taking Clomid in case Clomid can temporarily reduce the levels. I know FSH levels can increase when taking Clomid so are not accurate.


Any advice ladies? Also if Clomid does affect both FSH and AMH how long do you think I would need to be off of it to get a accurate result?


Thanks v much xx


----------



## snowangel (Sep 16, 2009)

I had my amh test when on clomid. You are making me wonder now if it was correct!. One thing I do believe is true is the clomid / fsh challenge test. I have started it today, Day 2 fsh test then day 10 fsh test, and take clomid day 2-6. If either day 2 or day 10 is high fsh, its a sign of ovarian failiure. So surely it must be safe and correct to test fsh while on clomid!? hope this is some help xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Whilst there is the "Clomid Challenge" where FSH and Oestradiol are tested whilst on clomid, when it comes to getting a clear interpretation of your natural hormone levels, it's probably better to not be taking any fertility drugs since they can effect some of your hormone levels...FSH, LH, Oestradiol. Clomid will effect your FSH levels as these fluctuate during your cycle depending on where you are.....however, AMH whilst it can fluctuate slightly, it doesn't vary much throughout your cycle.

Since you're having the AMH tested prior to starting IVF then maybe best to wait for a couple of months to ensure that Clomid is completely out of your system but from my non-medical opinion, I wouldn't have thought it would effect as much as it would if you were getting FSH tested. If you're getting FSH & Oestradiol tested I would wait until body clear of Clomid.

http://www.advancedfertility.com/day3fsh.htm

http://www.ivf1.com/AMH-IVF/

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------

